# A thought



## IndianMaidn (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a random question . . . . . . . 
IF there were some sort of electrical current getting into the aquarium from somewhere, would it kill all fish or just certain ones ? Would it kill them immediately or over time ? I lost a few snails and a PJ Cardinal. Nemo kept on swimming, wondering if it could have been the elecrical current or just a fluke.
I just installed a ground probe in my salt water aquarium because the hood (it was an old one) was somehow causing the water to be "electrified". Now I'm in a panic and am putting the rods in all my aquariums including the Fresh water ones. Just wondering exactly how electic would interfere with a fish. Stupid question I know, it's just one of those little things that I would lose sleep over until I got the answer.:dunno:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most experts agree that stray voltage in the aquarium interfers with the lateral line system, which causes all sorts of stress factors for fish, and most likely leads to lateral line erosion in marine fish and hole in the head disease in FW fish.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally can't say that it'll kill them, but when i was getting a shock out of my tank, nothing seemed too hurt by it, corals, fish or otherwise. Though i did get it out of the water i'm sure it did some damage, but it was occurring for a few days until i got fed up with it!

The ground probes provide a direction for the current to follow. It does not get the electricity out of the water.


----------

